# 21Rs On Chattanooga Craigslist



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

There is a 2003 21RS listed on the Chattanooga, TN Craigslist site for $4500. Sounds too good to be true at that price. I asked them to send me some pictures last week and never heard back. Smells like a scam to me.

Has anyone else seen this?

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/rvs/1506810104.html


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know - it's a 7 year old unit and campers depreciate like crazy. NADA has a used RV guide you can access via the internet, so I would use this as a start - it's not the answer to everything, but it's a reference point. Actually, considering what I just paid for a 2009 210rs, I think this is a bit high for an '03.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

ftwildernessguy said:


> I don't know - it's a 7 year old unit and campers depreciate like crazy. NADA has a used RV guide you can access via the internet, so I would use this as a start - it's not the answer to everything, but it's a reference point. Actually, considering what I just paid for a 2009 210rs, I think this is a bit high for an '03.


$4500 is high for an '03? Most of the listings I have seen for 03's and 04's back East are asking about double that price.


----------



## Whiten (Jan 1, 2010)

He sent me some pics, I dont think its a scam. The rv has some damage came from a sale in ky. He says has a clear title, but I dont think I want to give that much and still have to put some work into it. Here is pics he sent me. http://s526.photobucket.com/albums/cc349/Whiten_photos/outback%2021rs/


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, now I know he's asking too much. Did the '03's come with diamond plate that went that far up in front or is this more of an indication of the damage that was done? And what about the frame - it looks like it was hit or hit something, and I wonder what sort of frame damage was done, too. I'd run like the wind from this one.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The 03 did not come with diamond plate, diamond plate started in 06. In picture 8 it looks like part of the siding has been repaired and has duct tape on the top seam and is a different color. James


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Whiten said:


> He sent me some pics, I dont think its a scam. The rv has some damage came from a sale in ky. He says has a clear title, but I dont think I want to give that much and still have to put some work into it. Here is pics he sent me. http://s526.photobuc...outback%2021rs/


That would explain the low price. Thanks for the pics, Whiten. I would steer clear of this one, too.

I found mine and picked it up a few weeks ago, anyway.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I think the extra tall diamond plate is for when you tow with a monster truck.


----------

